# My first Deer with a Bow



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Went on a Bow hunt this past week with some good friends. I was able to bag this little Buck at last light on Friday night (last hunt). I had already put my arrow back in thte quiver and removed my release and he showed up. Almost too dark to see. I was hunting on thte ground about 20 yds from the feeder in a group of Ceders. I squated down and quietly put my release back on and nocked an arrow. I raised up and he was still there. I drew back and could barley see but had just enoough light left to let it fly. 
He went down under the feeder and didn't run.

This was my first Bow hunt and my first Deer with a Bow.

I am still full of Adrenlin.

Larry


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome, Congrat's but in No way be fooled by that 1 dropping in it's tracks...Heckuvadeal!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Dude!! What was wrong with him? Looks like he might have been hurt.... (Right antler screwed up)


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WTG..did anyone else score??


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

congratulations. I still remember my first and it was a spike but to me it was a pope and young record.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Yeah*



Tiny said:


> WTG Dude!! What was wrong with him? Looks like he might have been hurt.... (Right antler screwed up)


Looks like the right antler might have been broken and then healed. We were watching him for weeks on the game camera and nicknamed him the "Retard". The previous night he winded me and trotted off. I was still moving around in the stand when a mature 8 point walked in. He busted me dead and was gone in a flash.

There are some nice deer on the ranch. One of my buds killed a Doe amd I spooked a very large Doe on the first night from a tree stand on a different location. It was just awesome to get outdoors and actually look up and see stars.

Larry


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

physhstyx said:


> Looks like the right antler might have been broken and then healed. We were watching him for weeks on the game camera and nicknamed him the "Retard". The previous night he winded me and trotted off. I was still moving around in the stand when a mature 8 point walked in. He busted me dead and was gone in a flash.
> 
> There are some nice deer on the ranch. One of my buds killed a Doe amd I spooked a very large Doe on the first night from a tree stand on a different location. It was just awesome to get outdoors and actually look up and see stars.
> 
> Larry


Retard... hee hee.. we generally call them Nerds.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a first bow buck, way to go.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats on the buck. Interesting rack, which gives him character. You probably have bow fever now.


----------

